

HP Printing Is an Ink Company, Not a Printer Company - deitcher
http://blog.atomicinc.com/2015/03/13/hp-printing-is-an-ink-company-not-a-printer-company-2396/

======
ghettoCoder
This is news because why? Next thing you know someone will be enlightening us
to the fact that Gillette's business model is to sell razor blades and all the
other products are just the hook.

